# 2011 Macbook Pro Liquid Damage - Keyboard or Logic Board?



## paulmolive (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello,

Hoping for some advice with my 2011 Macbook Pro. Long story short, I spilt some beer on it a couple weeks ago. The beer was on the keyboard for only a second or two but after drying it will not power on. The power button was very sticky, as was/is the upper keys. I was hoping it was just the keyboard, so I purchased a new keyboard on eBay. I took it to a local repair guy to install (never been to him before) and he told me the motherboard was damaged and it would cost $350. 

I went to pick it up today because I decided it wasn't worth it to repair, and it turns out he didn't even open it up to look at the insides. I am still wondering if it could simply be the keyboard that is the problem. 

If I plug in the magsafe and disconnect the battery, I can get the Macbook to power on, and boot to the login screen. After I reconnect the battery, it starts charging. The magsafe adapter lights up green, then orange. I cannot log in of course because the keyboard is dead. I tried connecting a logitech external keyboard but I can't get it to work or connect with bluetooth. 

Anyone have any thoughts on this they would like to share? I would hate to spend $100+ to replace the keyboard and it actually is the motherboard that is damaged. Since the repair guy didn't even open it up, I don't really trust his opinion. He was very vague. All he said was it doesn't power on, the logic board is faulty

Thanks for reading this.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## paulmolive (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

I wanna say that the motherboard it damaged but it looks like you can still get the computer to turn on and that's a good news. Well, you can try replacing purchasing a spare Macbook Pro keyboard and replace your the keyboard that's currently on your computer. Then, test your computer out and see if the new keyboard works on your computer.

Or, if you have a friend with the exact same computer, same model, exact same everything, you can try testing the spare keyboard onto your computer.

Another thing you can do, is to take your computer to another computer shop and explained to them everything, and how you can still managed to turn the computer on and get to the login screen. Hopefully they will have a spare Macbook Pro keyboard laying around and the techs can test that spare keyboard on your computer.

Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## paulmolive (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you! I was going to try to replace the keyboard myself but I'm going to take it somewhere else. Fingers crossed


----------

